#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-09-05
<KBme> hi
<KBme> anyone here know how to change language settings from the terminal?
<KBme> on natty
<EgyParadox> layout?
<KBme> well, more the locales, not the keyboard layout
<KBme> on debian it's apt-get install locales-all or dpkg-reconfigure locales
<KBme> on ubuntu not
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-09-06
<h00k> Cheesehead: Yep, those are all on my mind for a meeting, I'll respond today
<Cheesehead> h00k: Welcome back.
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-09-07
<h00k> Cheesehead: woo, thanks.
 * Cheesehead yawns
<h00k> oi.
<h00k> I got free coffee today.
<twopoint718> h00k: nice, did you  bring enough for all of us?
 * mikeputnam holds out a mug
<h00k> twopoint718: no :(
<h00k> I'm a bad person.
<h00k> mikeputnam: sorry :(
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-09-08
<h00k> hi, friends.
<bludude> yo
<h00k> I'm kinda in-and-out
<h00k> figuerd I'd say hi
<h00k> *figured
<twopoint718> hello
<twopoint718> (even if you're gone)
<h00k> Hi! I am here.
<h00k> I'm at a client, which consists of a lot of kids, range K through 12 ;)
<h00k> This particular lab, I didn't even have to change passwords
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-09-09
 * Cheesehe1d scratches
<Cheesehead> Hooray! My next Brainstorm Top 10 is scheduled for Sept 27
<Cheesehead> Only three months late...
<twopoint718> d4ftd: hello
<h00k> hi!
<h00k> bah.
<h00k> I'm late.
<twopoint718> haha
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-09-10
<bludude> What's up people
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-09-11
<Cheesehead> Too bad bluedude left...I was going to answer his question. ('up' is a preposition)
<h00k> Oi.
<h00k> Time to start seriously talking Release Parties
<h00k> the Linux Foundation was also breeched :( Please check any passwords you may have used there.
<Cheesehead> h00k: What about release parties? (I'm still partied-out from the Global Jam)
<Cheesehead> If somebody wants to set up something in the Milwaukee area, I'll show up.
<Cheesehead> I'll even be nice.
<Cheesehead> I'll even help./
